# Keeping the Grass Cut Around and in front of Hive



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

What do you all do to keep the grass cut in front of your hives? I'm still learning what is best and it seems to be situational.

When I mow on the rider I stay out away from the front of the hives about 5 feet or so, then one early morning before the girls are out I mow a little closer. Sometimes I just pull the grass out in front of the entrances and call that good. I've even put my bee armor on and used the weedeater. 

Ideas would be appreciated as I learned the hard way twice last session what not to do. HAHA!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I use a push mower every month or so and cut it down but you can also use old roofing shingles, plywood, mulch, or anything you may have laying around to keep the grass down. If you use concrete blocks under your hives you can also throw a few concrete blocks in front of the hive to keep the grass down. Just some ideas for you. 

-Dan


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I have found the weedeater makes them good and mad!!!


----------



## BigDru (Aug 4, 2009)

This has been discussed many times. Use search to look up the topic. As for me, I use a push mower and mow around the hives like any other yard obstical just a little quicker. Will even use the weed wacker if grass gets too tall. No problems yet.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Go with the weed eater. Bees sometimes have issue with the pitch, whatever, that lawn mowers give off.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I use Round-Up with my backpack sprayer to control grass. I sometimes mix in a little 2,4-D if there are some broadleaves too.

Some folks spray vinegar for weed control also.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I never cut the grass...

http://bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#topentrance


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

I have used landscape fabric/weed barrier papper, you can get it in 20-50 ft. rolls in widths up to 20 ft. just lay it down,stake it or use rocks then set up your hives on it. Water soaks through and very little or no grass/weeds grow up. Hve also seen some keepers get old carpet and use the same way. Jim


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

I use a electric trimmer for the hives I have here at my house but with the rest of them I have the hives setting on used carpet bottom side up. Most any carpet store or installer will have it .Usually it is free.Also with the rider sometimes I have passed the hive before they know what happened. If I need to make a second trip I wait umtil they settle down.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Countryboy said:


> I sometimes mix in a little 2,4-D if there are some broadleaves too


Roundup will kill most broadleaves, no need for 24d.


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

odfrank said:


> Roundup will kill most broadleaves, no need for 24d.


New evidences of Roundup® (glyphosate formulation) impact on the periphyton community and the water quality of freshwater ecosystems


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

bend over and pull out the grass and weeds!!!! or do as many like Bush bees does and have a top entrance - 

but a weed eater works great more me - about once a month go by and cut the grass down - dont stay long at any given spot - just high throttle and keep walking around -


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

The bees don't seem to mind an electric string trimmer. The also don't mind a 4 stroke 22inch string trimmer ( really works well for large areas ). 
But most of the time it is roundup.... Being careful not to spray onto the hive parts or bees.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I use round up right around the hives and use a zero turn mower to mow the rest. I have found that if I keep the discharge blowing away from them and save the strip right in front of the hives for last I can usually get the grass done without getting tagged. But, sometimes during the hottest part of the summer during the dearth I have to put on my bee jacket.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Get up before the bees fly out, block the entrance with a stick cut to exact size, and put the corks in the holes, then mow the lawn. Wait 15 minutes, put your veil on, open the hive.http://www.beesource.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Peter NuBee (Nov 8, 2010)

I use manual hand clippers (way old) and trim the grass later at night or early in the morning to avoid any conflict with the girls. 
The clippers are quiet and it doesn't take long to complete the job at hand.
As for high weed around the hive I usually pull them up at the same time as I do a hive inspection and I'm wearing all of my gear.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Roundup will kill most broadleaves, no need for 24d._ 

We might have different broadleaves here than you have there.

Ever try killing pokeweed with roundup? Unless you soak the newest growth at the very top of the plant, you didn't hurt it. (A chisel plow is the best way to get rid of poke in fields though.)

Roundup isn't very good at controlling briars and rose and bull thistles either.


----------



## roger33 (Feb 7, 2010)

I mow up close all the way around my hives with no problem. I just make sure the exhaust isn't pointed towards the hive. When I get close to the front they usually run back inside until I'm done.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I use a piece of roofing tar paper under the hives and then mow around the edge of the tar paper. No weeds or grass left standing.

Mike


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Set some landscape fabric around them and mulch heavily. Isolate an area just for them and their flight paths in/out.


----------



## Gibbus (Apr 22, 2009)

I wait until about noon on a clear, windless day and then send my kid out to do it.
I've never been stung once using this method!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I keep most of my hives in my chicken yard. The chickens keep most of the grass and broadleaves short. Evert two years I cut the woody plants with an old style sickle.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I have Stihl equipment for another venture, so I use my trimmer all the time to clean up around everything. Use a suit! One of the places i keep bees at mows around them all the time with a zero turn rider, and no problems, most likely cause he is going so fast. 

mike


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Get a dog and train her to pee right in front of the hive(s).


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Gibbus said:


> I wait until about noon on a clear, windless day and then send my kid out to do it.
> I've never been stung once using this method!


Thats funny right there!:lpf:

Mike


----------

